# Center Parcs Het Meerdal



## depasch (11. April 2009)

Guten abend,
bin noch sehr neu... Hab aber ne wichtige Frage
Muss am Dienstag in Urlaub fahren, wegen der Kinder eben Center Parcs... Angeln kann man Ja, das weiß ich, aber lohnt es sich auch, die Ruten einzupacken?????????????????
Hat ja fast alles schonzeit, Köder sind extrem eingeschränkt, gibt es kapitale Forellen...???
Bitte alle die schon dort geangelt haben, oder was verbidliches gehört haben bitte antworten..
Danke Paul:vik:
oder Karpfen...?
vielleicht sollte ich dazu sagen das der Park direkt an der Deu/Nie Grenze liegt, nächste bekannte stadt wäre dann Venlo...


----------



## derkleine (17. November 2015)

*AW: Center Parcs Het Meerdal*

Hallo,

nach Jahren hole ich diesen Thread mal aus der Versenkung. Ich fahre mit Familie ebenfalls nach Het Meerdal und zwar zwischen den Feiertagen. 

Hat inzwischen irgendjemand irgendwelche Erfahrungen in dem Park gemacht? Paul, Du vielleicht selbst?

Viele Grüße,
derkleine


----------



## Mainhatten (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Center Parcs Het Meerdal*



derkleine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach Jahren hole ich diesen Thread mal aus der Versenkung. Ich fahre mit Familie ebenfalls nach Het Meerdal und zwar zwischen den Feiertagen.
> 
> ...


Hi, warst du im CP Her Meerdal?
Durfte man da denn überhaupt fischen gehen? Bei diesem Park steht es, entgegen allen anderen mit See, nicht bei Aktivitäten mit dabei.


----------



## derkleine (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Center Parcs Het Meerdal*

Hi,

ich war im CP Het Meerdal. Man darf überall angeln, ohne irgendeinen Nachweis der Eignung oder eine Erlaubniskarte. Ich habe an der Rezeption nachgefragt. 

Es gibt definitiv Hechte im See, die etwa in der Morgendämmerung das Fressen beginnen. Wir haben die Plötzen flüchten sehen. Leider findet das Schauspiel ziemlich in der Mitte des Sees statt. Kaum in Wurfweite. 

Was sich lohnen kann ist das Angeln auf Brassen/Karpfen. Unser Nachbar hatte einen kleinen Karpfen von ca. 1,5 KG und eine 3 KG Brasse rausgezogen. 

Unsere Versuche, einen Köderfisch für die Hechte zu fangen, sind durch die Haubentaucher zu nichte gemacht worden. Die haben einfach den Mais aufgefressen. 

Oder Tretboot mieten und dann in Seemitte vertikal fischen. Das könnte auch klappen. War aber wegen der Wintersaison nicht möglich.

VG


----------



## Mainhatten (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Center Parcs Het Meerdal*



derkleine schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich war im CP Het Meerdal. Man darf überall angeln, ohne irgendeinen Nachweis der Eignung oder eine Erlaubniskarte. Ich habe an der Rezeption nachgefragt.
> ....


Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Schon mal gut das man fischen darf, aber anscheinend wird es nicht so erfolgsverprechend sein. Naja ich pack mal eine Rute mit ein und schaue ob was geht. Feedern ist nicht so meins, bin eher der Raubfischanlger.
Barsche gibts keine? Wie siehts in den Kanälen aus?
Wart ihr sonst mit der Anlage zufrieden?
Kannst du eine Hausnnummer empfehlen?
Danke dir


----------



## derkleine (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Center Parcs Het Meerdal*

Wir hatten ein einfaches Haus, aber direkt am Wasser und nah am Aqua Mundo/Market Dome, Nr. 650. Kannst Du auch auf der CP-Homepage im Parkplan angucken. 

In den Kanälen, die übrigens alle mit dem See verbunden sind, habe ich nicht gefischt. Ich hab auch nur mal morgens vor dem Brötchenholen und mal zwischendrin ein wenig geangelt. Wer ausdauernder fischt und was mit mehr Wurfweite mitbringt, kriegt sicherlich auch nen Hecht ans Band oder findet die Barsche(ich hatte nicht mal Würmer dabei). Du machst das schon. :m Freue mich auf die Fangbilder .

Die Häuser sind ja schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen, war aber sauber und die Betten fanden wir gut. In unserem Haus hatten die Kinder auch kein Etagenbett, sondern durften sich ein Doppelbett teilen. Das Schwimmbad lässt keine Wünsche offen. Das Büffet-Abendessen im "Evergreenz" war der Hammer. Leider auch 85€ teuer(2 Erw. Kinder 8 und 13).

Aus meiner CP-Erfahrung: für einen "günstigen" Aufenthalt ist der Park super. Wenn man 80-100€ mehr übrig hat(je nach Angebot), fahr nach Huettenheugte oder so ähnlich. Da ist alles noch einen tuck besser/neuer/größer. Ist aber vielleicht auch Geschmackssache.

Petrie und VG

PS: wann geht es denn los?


----------



## Mainhatten (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Center Parcs Het Meerdal*

Wir wollen im März mal für eine Woche los und sind gerade dabei zu suchen/buchen.
Für Meerdal hatten wir uns entschieden, weil die ja noch ein Indoor Spielplatz dabei haben und wir mit 2 kleinen Kids unterwegs sind. Im März ist das Risiko für schlechtes Wetter ja recht hoch.
Angeltechnisch hat aber Huettenheugte aber deutlich mehr zu bieten. Naja ist ja Familienurlaub und kein Angeltrip. Der würde woanders hingehen :q


----------



## derkleine (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Center Parcs Het Meerdal*

Für kleine Kids ist das super da. Scheu die Abends durch das Schwimmbad, dann schlafen die lang und Du kannst Angeln. [emoji1]


----------

